# WHAT A JOKE!!!



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Today as I was coming home from lunch ,as I usually do, and happened to see the "Reel Wings" Escalade at his shop. I see he has a few geese on the top of his Escalade. I really didn't think much of it till I went to drop something off at one of our project we have going on. Now it's about 2:00 and he is driving around with them on the top of his Escalade. This site was starting to bother me, as I know he is driving around trying to promote his decoy with dead birds on his roof. Now at 3:00 I saw him in a different part of town showing off his bounty. I just can't believe this guy! I wonder if he is going to clean the birds after they stay up there all day on this 60 degree day?

This isn't the first time he has done it either!
WHAT A JOKE!!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

yea, I saw the same thing, well not driving around, but have seen him parked with his "prizes". I understand he's trying to promote his product, but can put a fire under those Peta people. and for eating them, pretty sick if he cleans em after cooking up there all day!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Did the same thing last year. World would be a better place without him.

What kind of "project" ya got going on Maverick??


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Saw the same exact thing with him back home last fall after hearing about people seeing it on interstate and parked out front of his business on a warm day. :roll: Didn't know whether to laugh or shake my head so I just did both.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Maybe he'll read this forum and get the point?

Someone should mention something to him or one of his buddies.. we owe our sport and the benefit of our fellow sportsman to at least suggest to the guy that he isn't doing all of us any favors, and it might indeed be hurting his business.

If he realizes it might be hurting his bottomline pocketbook... that might be the impetus needed.

Ryan


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Agreed Ryan. Advertising with decals is all fine and dandy, but feeling the need to try and prove it w/ dead birds in front of little miss sunshine and great grandma Beatrice is going vastly overboard. Sadly enough, I believe it comes down to more an ego thing. :roll:

I know people occasionally "have" to strap an animal(s) down on top of the vehicle (99.9% of the time being it "big" game) and so be it; but do yourself, the animal, and the public a favor and simply get home.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> but do yourself, the animal, and the public a favor and simply get home.


Sorry if it's me, or being raised this way but I agree 100%!! It was a disgusting display of animals. The thing that really get's me is that, he does this year after year!


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thats not good! The decoys dotn seem to be that good (at least for us)


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Reel Wings Decoy Co. Inc.
> 1122 Main Avenue
> Fargo, ND 58103
> Phone: 701.365.8222
> Fax: 701.293.8234


Let the phone calls begin!!

Could someone here get a picture of this azz clowns vehicle with the dead birds on it.?? 
Please email it to me if you can.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> > Reel Wings Decoy Co. Inc.
> > 1122 Main Avenue
> > Fargo, ND 58103
> > Phone: 701.365.8222
> ...


I stopped at there "SHOP" :roll: after seeing him at 12 driving I went by there shop at 7 and they were still on top. I just asked why he puts them on top, ahh I have no room in the trailer.. Whatever dude you are retarded.

I have delt with him a few times since I plow the place his shop is at. He rents a small portion of it. He is a dumb one. I wish I would have been in my truck I didn't have my camera. I will drive by in the morning and see if they are up. I went by tonight again at like 1 am and it wasn't there.

Hopefully, well not really but for pictures sake they are back in the morning. uke:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

doesnt this fall under the wasting game issues, many states have guidelines about proper use of game, maybe a local warden could suggest to him that his practice is wasteful.


----------



## Fox Island Sportsman (Nov 8, 2006)

Nothing against guys who drive Escalades, but those that have their advertisements all over them kind of bug me. It's like saying buy my product so I can continue to drive over-the-top vehicles and show them off with the money you put in my pocket.

Then this arse clown decides to drive all over town with dead geese on the top of his vehicle for a day...rough.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Im not a goose hunter at all but Im curious, are these decoys pretty effective, or just another gimmick? Do most guys want/have them?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

One of the biggest gimmicks out there.. 
I know of no one who has ever used them twice...or with success. :lol:


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

> doesnt this fall under the wasting game issues, many states have guidelines about proper use of game, maybe a local warden could suggest to him that his practice is wasteful.


I thought ND had a wanton waste law too?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Quote:
> doesnt this fall under the wasting game issues, many states have guidelines about proper use of game, maybe a local warden could suggest to him that his practice is wasteful.
> 
> I thought ND had a wanton waste law too?


This is how I have interpreted the ND law.
Sadly, In Nodak once you take "possession" of the bird. (retrieve it), you can do with it what you will. Clean it and eat it. Throw it away, or drive it around on top of your truck.
Wanton waste applys to shooting not making a resonable effort to retrieve and reduce it to your possession. (shooting and letting lay)

This is a law that needs some teeth to it.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I swear to god this guys is an azz clown. I mean holy crap, what kind of person in their right mind would even think about buying any of the chitty decoys after you see such a display of pure disgust. I am sorry, I can't stand the guy. He is just one of them always better then you types of guys. I am glad that he as douped enough morons into buying that decoy of his, I agree 100% with Leo, I would stomp the f*ing thing into the ground and ask for my money back if I ever bought one of em. The guy is just a worthless piece of crap. I am sorry if this is going to get me into trouble with Chris, but I can't stand people like this. I mean, yeah, you shot some geese, but do you seen anyone else driving around with dead birds on top of our vehicles? I didn't think so? So what in the world is wrong with you to actually think it makes you look good or your business look good to do this? It is just plain old disrespect for all other hunters out there.

I can see it now, a family driving down the road in a minivan and they see this sight. I can about imagine the looks this azz pirate got from people. And I would be willing to be any other sportsman wouldn't give him the thumbs up. If I would have seen it, I would have gave him a finger up, but it sure as heck wouldn't have been my thumb. I can't imagine what goes through your mind in order to even want to do this. Could you guys seriously imagine what waterfowling would come to if this was a normal practice? I mean, I know we all have our faults with our own lifes/hunting styles/and what not, but dear god, this guy is just a total jerk. I can't imagine why some people are against hunting and hunters, especially after seeing something like this. I mean, you want to promote your business, take a few pictures of the hunt with the birds pilled up, don't pile em up on top of your $50,000.00 dollar vehicle and then think you are better then everyone else because you shot some geese.

Believe it or not, we all shoot geese, and are a heck of a lot better sportsmen then this clown for doing what he did. I am sorry I went off, just sick of this guys crap and how he thinks its ok to do this sort of thing. It's a sad sad day when you can legally do this and not give two chits about what kind of a shadow you are casting on your fellow sportsman. I WILL NEVER BUY ANY OF THE DECOYS THIS GUY MAKES. I DON'T CARE IF HE OFFERED TO GIVE EM TO ME. Sorry, just such a load of b.s. to do this.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

HONKER~!

:beer:

Well I a off. I think I am going to put some grass on top of my truck! :roll:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> > Reel Wings Decoy Co. Inc.
> > 1122 Main Avenue
> > Fargo, ND 58103
> > Phone: 701.365.8222
> ...


I have it on a cell phone I could send it to you that way if you know what to do after that. call me if you want it, 261-2680 (please dont "let the phone calls begin" my way)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Send it to Bandman! he can get it up!

I drove by earlier but he was gone.

Gordy! Work your magic!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That guy can single handedly bring down hunting.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That's disgusting how he goes about his business. I know I will spread the word to my fellow hunters to not even think about buying his products. As mentioned before, people that aren't hunters see that and it gives us responisible hunters a black eye. Granted we've all made mistakes, but to do that is completely out of line. I will be making a call to express my displeasure in that behavior. :******:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Last Sunday coming back from Jamestown there were minimum half a dozen snow and blues laying on the shoulder of interstate and a couple in the driving lane that were pounded into the pavement. They were spread out over a couple mile stretch and my hope was that someone had made a mistake and had inadvertently left them on top of a trailer or something. After reading these posts I'm not so sure!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## innermountain (Apr 18, 2008)

This guy sounds like a real piece of work! I agree with whoever said that someone should say something to him or his buddies. He's doing hunters everywhere a disservice. Probably the more effective place to vent would be to him instead of here on this forum where he probably won't ever see it. Next time he's walking* (edited) back from his blind, maybe there should be someone waiting to tell him how we all feel.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sneaky little spam there innermountain... :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

get on the main highway around SQUAW CREEK, you will see more dead geese on the road side than you can imagine,to kill for no reason, make hunting not look very good does it?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Could that be because of all the crips going back to the refuge and not making it though. Ive seen plenty of birds out walking around refuges that are cripped up and some get him by cars!


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

One word! D U M A S S

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Didnt someone post a topic just like this one about a year ago? I could have swore I read this topic before :eyeroll:


----------



## Pepper (Apr 21, 2008)

see if your state has a wanton waste law In Alaska if you do a sloppy job of filleting your fish they will fine you for leaveing a lot of meat on the carcass . its a good law ..


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Pepper said:


> see if your state has a wanton waste law In Alaska if you do a sloppy job of filleting your fish they will fine you for leaveing a lot of meat on the carcass . its a good law ..


Once you take possesion you can do whatever you want. To an extent I guess. Nothing illegal about throwing whole carcasses away.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, where's the picture? I wanna see his "pimped out ride" with the birds on it.


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

Whats the point of shooting something if your not going to eat it?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

To boost his ego :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

> Well, where's the picture? I wanna see his "pimped out ride" with the birds on it.


I would like to see how ridiculous its looks also, then i can call him tell him about how he needs to carry his sign :withstupid: (a little jeff foxworthy) just take out the with..


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Sadly, In Nodak once you take "possession" of the bird. (retrieve it), you can do with it what you will. Clean it and eat it. Throw it away, or drive it around on top of your truck.
> Wanton waste applys to shooting not making a resonable effort to retrieve and reduce it to your possession. (shooting and letting lay)


I'm not so sure. Didn't some NR's and guides get in trouble last year or the year before for dumping pheasants (unprocessed) in the hotel garbage can?

If you want to combat this guy take your broken and shot up realwings and tie them to the top of your vehicle and let them flop around.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I'm not so sure. Didn't some NR's and guides get in trouble last year or the year before for dumping pheasants (unprocessed) in the hotel garbage can?


Here's the regs taken from the G&F website


> Wanton Waste of Waterfowl, Migratory Game Birds, and Upland Game
> 
> No person shall kill, cripple, waste, destroy, spoil, or abandon the edible flesh of any migratory game bird or upland game without making a reasonable effort to retrieve the bird/animal, and retain it in his/her actual custody, at the place where taken and between that place and either (a) his or her personal permanent residence; (b) taxidermist; or (c) a common carrier. Edible flesh means the breast meat of any game bird or the hind legs and lower back of a squirrel.


I don't know the story on the case you're talking about, but I'd speculate they were fined because they weren't back to their pesonal permanent residence.

Technically if he would have brought them home and then thrown them in the trash he would have been legal.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't waterfowl hunt much, and don't know the guy your talking about, but it did get me thinking.  I notice people never age anything anymore. I hang a deer for a week before I skin it if the weather doesn't get above 50 degrees. The funny thing is my grandfather hung ducks in the shade on the north side of the barn. He didn't gut them for a week. If you told people that today they would yak. One time I was in a rush to get back to college and left a limit of grouse on the back porch. I thought sure someone would take care of them for me. Fat chance. Anyway, my brother says let eat them today. I thought he was nuts and after six days they would be maggot bait. He took the breast and the thighs and cooked them up. They were perhaps the best grouse I have ever eaten.

I'm not making excuses for this guy. In the sun they were more than likely shot. I just thought the aging of meat from years past might be interesting to you fellows.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I think I just got sick reading that post uke:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

One of my best friends and his family leave there deer hang for 2-3 months after deer gun season as long as the temps stay cool enough


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

fpp


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

apalling uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, I forgot to ask you guys. Do you know how long really good beef hangs. It hangs at about 40 degrees, but guess how long.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask you guys. Do you know how long really good beef hangs. It hangs at about 40 degrees, but guess how long.


Got a butcher friend...can't recall how long, but he waits until the meat "greens"...maybe weeks? BEST steaks I ever had!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think its 4-6 weeks. Im not 100% on that though.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I know that beef hangs for a long a$$ time, they are also kept in a fenced in area, and dont have to work for their food at all. To me a deer is diffrent, letting it hang without being skinned and upland/waterfowl hanging with the guts still in them. I have been duck hunting before when it is warm out and at the end of the day they smell ripe from one day, I cant imagine upland on the back porch a week old with the guts still in it was much fun to clean. YUM


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask you guys. Do you know how long really good beef hangs. It hangs at about 40 degrees, but guess how long.


A long time, and for good reason. Cattle were selectively bred to have fat marbalized through the meat. Which is unnatural in wild animals. By hanging cattle the cells break down and the fat and protein mix together making for a more tender cut of meat that's better tasting.

In deer and other ungulates, the fat isn't marbalized throughout the meat. Therefore making hanging for this purpose irrelevant. You should only hang a deer long enough to let rigor mortis subside. Which takes at most 24 hours. After that aging is pointless. The tallow type of fat present in ungulates is located mostly between the meat and the skin. Not only will it not break down into the meat due to it's location, but it also posesses a taste not desired.

Thus there is no correlation as to why a cow should be aged when applied to game.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

:withstupid:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I cant imagine upland on the back porch a week old with the guts still in it was much fun to clean.


It was an unheated entry, and I suppose temperatures were ranging from freezing at night to maybe 40 during the day. We didn't gut them just breast and cut of thighs and legs. The meat was excellent. Talk about tender.



> Thus there is no correlation as to why a cow should be aged when applied to game.


Sure there is, the cellular breakdown is just that cellular breakdown of muscle tissue, not fat. I don't remember if it was game and fish or an outdoor magazine that gave the time to hang deer at different temperatures. It was only two days at 70 degrees, but extended to 21 days at 39 degrees. I always wondered why 39 degrees. It got my curiosity because 39 degrees F or 4 degrees C is where water is most dense.

If I remember right beef hangs for at least 21 days if it is USDA prime. Also, you better not hang your meat so long that the fat starts to break down. If the fat breaks down the meat is spoiled. It is actually intracellular, not intercellular tissue that breaks down.


----------

